# Just saw the Avengers!



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry, completely off-topic, but I had to gush about it somewhere. I'm a huge comic book nerd from way back, and I've been looking forward to this movie for like three years or something.

You'll get no spoilers from me, but I will tell you that it freaking DELIVERED.

Wooooooo!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

AWESOME!  I'm so excited to see this movie.  My tween daughters are chomping at the bit for me to get a day off and go see it.  So glad to hear it's a good one!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You don't mean this _Avengers_, do you?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL - those are "my" Avengers, Ann!  

Although I must say I'm looking forward to the topic movie as well.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You don't mean this _Avengers_, do you?


I have been engaged in this funny a couple of times now.
And I am convinced that it is a generational thing.
Most of those who REALLY love John Steed and Emma Peel version (which came first, I think) are "more mature".
And the younger crowd have mostly never heard of them.

I have a co-worker who went to see the new movie at midnight. Watched the prior five lead-up movies first. Got home around 4am and did indeed make it to work by 8ish.
He and his wife enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

We tried to go see it last night, but the projector broke! We got free movie passes though (in addition to original ones being refunded), so we'll have to go see it next week sometime.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Meemo said:


> LOL - those are "my" Avengers, Ann!


Mine also.

Mike


----------



## ChrisHewitt (Dec 24, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You don't mean this _Avengers_, do you?


The two people on the DVD cover are getting on a bit now.
Diana Rigg is now 73 years old and Patrick McNee is 90 years old.
The original Avengers was one of my favourite series when I was a kid.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah, it was great and The Hulk completely stole the show.  Who knew that Mark Ruffalo was the guy we were waiting for to play the big green guy?


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

I saw it as well.  Very well done.  That's what happens when you get Joss Whedon in as a writer and director!


----------



## Chris Strange (Apr 4, 2011)

It was freakin' incredible. It's a week since I've seen it and I'm still gushing. I have to say that it beats out The Dark Knight for my favourite live-action superhero movie ever.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

It was weird that, for once, we off in the rest of the world got to see it first. 

Really fun movie, and yes the Hulk did steal the show towards the end.

And it is going to make a ridonculous amount of money - on just the first day in the US and the first week internationally it has reclaimed its $220 million production costs.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

We went and saw it this afternoon and it was flipping AWESOME! Loved The Hulk.. Loved Iron Man. Must go see it again.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Gonna see it next week. Glad to hear they finally got the Hulk right. His movies were just sad. And when it comes to writing an ensemble cast, Joss Whedon can do no wrong. Except for Dollhouse. Looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I want to see this.  The Avengers were my favorite comics...

and I loved the other Avengers too....

Betsy


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Really fun movie.  I did the marathon Thursday where they showed Iron Man, Incredible Hulk, Iron Man 2, Thor, Captain America and The Avengers (midnight show) back to back.  Had a blast, but dozed off some during The Avengers, so I had to go see it again today to fill in the parts that I missed.  I could totally watch it again right now, it's that good.

If you haven't seen it, be sure to stay until the very end of the credits.  There are two scenes.  One is about 2 minutes into the credits and the second is at the very end.  Some people left as soon as the credits sequence started and a lot more people left after the first scene, so don't be one of the people that miss out.

PS: I really hope they give Mark Ruffalo his own Hulk movie.  Best Bruce Banner yet (though I did like Ed Norton too).


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You don't mean this _Avengers_, do you?


I'm so glad I saw this thread.... 

People have been raving about this movie, and all this time I assumed it was a remake of the 1998 one about the_ real _Avengers. Good thing I didn't go.


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

Susan in VA said:


> I assumed it was a remake of the 1998 one about the_ real _Avengers.


Just for the record, the Avengers TV show only beat the Marvel comic by a couple of years (the first issue came out in 1963), so the superhero version has a pretty solid history of it's own. It's real enough for me, anyway. 

Also, I never saw it, but I heard the 1998 remake of the TV show was pretty terrible. So be careful what you wish for!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

matt youngmark said:


> Also, I never saw it, but I heard the 1998 remake of the TV show was pretty terrible.


That's what I heard too, so I thought it was good news that they'd re-done it... oh well.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Chris Strange said:


> It was freakin' incredible. It's a week since I've seen it and I'm still gushing. I have to say that it beats out The Dark Knight for my favourite live-action superhero movie ever.


Agreed, Joss Whedon should make all movies...ever. Or at least give him the next Star Trek, he would have done an awesome reboot, without the stellar sized plotholes...


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

Just watched it on Friday night and it was epic.
And no guesses for the character at the end after the credits.
If you did not stay on after the credits in a Marvel movie, well, shame on you.
Just remember, don't go till the lights turn on.
And the phrase ' It will be like courting death'.
Haha, I know who the unknown character is.
Epic movie. Loved it till the end.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Bravo Joss.  Bravo. Love the humor

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I geek'd out hardcore when I saw the extra scenes.  The 4-year-old had a blast watching it, too.  All he talked about was Ironman and Hulk.


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

I guess I am the lone person here who is not seeing this movie. I have not seen any of the other movies either. No Hulk no Ironman no Thor. Just not really my cup of tea. But for those who are into it, I am very glad to hear the movie is being well received and did so well at the box office this weekend. Enjoy!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

The movie was well done.  If you are a fan of the characters and The Avengers comics, you'll love this movie.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

T.J. The Diva (but not really...) said:


> I guess I am the lone person here who is not seeing this movie. I have not seen any of the other movies either. No Hulk no Ironman no Thor. Just not really my cup of tea. But for those who are into it, I am very glad to hear the movie is being well received and did so well at the box office this weekend. Enjoy!


Come on sweetheart, you know I'm not seeing it either.

But I can see how it did so well at the box office, I haven't seen lines this long at my neighborhood movie theater in quite a while.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I won't be seeing it either! Though that's not really anything to be ashamed of, I seldom see movies in the theater anymore. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

T.J. The Diva (but not really...) said:


> I guess I am the lone person here who is not seeing this movie. I have not seen any of the other movies either. No Hulk no Ironman no Thor. Just not really my cup of tea.


You're not alone. I have no interest either. I saw a preview and it looked like a special effects extravaganza, and I can skip that kind of stuff. In fact, the last comic book movie I saw had Danny Devito as the Penguin back in an age before the Internet.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

We went to a Sunday 11 AM show and the place was packed. So I say to Mike jokingly, "Why are all these people here? They should all be in church."

One of the people behind us, for some reason taking offense or not understanding that I was joking, said "Well, why aren't YOU in church?"

I turned and replied, "I'm a practicing witch and pagan and this movie has TWO Norse gods in it. This IS my church."  

*Ten Lessons Evil Overlords Should Learn from The Avengers*


Spoiler



Reposted from my blog, because I get annoyed when people just post links to their blog without explaining the link so I won't do it.



1. Forget symbolic blows to morale. If you are going to launch a full-scale invasion, start somewhere remote with a small population so you have a chance to stage your army fully before engaging the enemy. It's very hard to get ground forces on the ground with a god auto-spraying Chain Lightning at your interdimensional portal.

2. Don't attempt to usurp the tower of a guy with a bigger ego than you. Things like patriotism, civic duty, or even survival-of-the-species take a back seat to protecting his massive phallic symbol.

3. When the de facto leader of your enemy is standing before you without his protective armor and no allies, KILL HIM. Don't engage him in conversation.

4. Don't taunt a crying woman. Just because she appears to be crying doesn't mean she is not listening to and processing every&#8230;single&#8230;word. You'll end up saying something stupid that will ruin your plans. (This is generally good advice even if you aren't a villainous overlord.)

5. Don't attempt a maniacal soliloquy fifteen feet away from a raging, monstrous green person. That just will not end well for you.

6. Germany is probably not the best place to try and sell your "Freedom is Slavery" pitch for world domination. Lots of baggage there. Just saying.

6.a You know what? In general, less talking. Just&#8230;shut up. Your biggest problems are going to come out of your constant need to verbalize you internal monologue. See 3, 4, 5, and 6 above.

7. If doesn't matter how freakish-looking your army is. Humans will instinctively SHOOT at them. Damnit make sure they are equipped with bullet-proof armor. Seriously, particularly if you are going to launch an assault on American soil. The Right to Bear Arms is officially part of the Constitution. Unofficially, it is also assumed that right includes SHOOTING AT ALIENS. Humans will shoot you. Hell, they will shoot you with weapons when they don't even know what the weapons do. If it has a trigger, humans will point and pull. Wear a vest. How hard is this?

8. Forget the god shooting lightning, the big green monster, the guy flying around in the bright red mecha, and the juiced-up patriot throwing around the red, white, and blue shield. See that non-descript guy all by himself up on that ledge? The one with the bow and no obvious supernatural abilities or ridiculously OP armor? KILL HIM FIRST! He can pick off your army one at a time from like a mile away. And he's spotting for everyone else.

9. Do not leave the mind-controlled human who is in charge of keeping your quasi-magical technology operational alone. Why is he not under guard to protect him, or at least prevent him from helping the good guys? Because you know d*mn well that if he built it, he can destroy it!

10. Never, ever, under any circumstances should you underestimate a team assembled by Samuel L. Jackson. Because he's _Samuel L. Jackson._


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> 10. Never, ever, under any circumstances should you underestimate a team assembled by Samuel L. Jackson. Because he's _Samuel L. Jackson._


Amen!


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

Geemont said:


> You're not alone. I have no interest either. I saw a preview and it looked like a special effects extravaganza, and I can skip that kind of stuff. In fact, the last comic book movie I saw had Danny Devito as the Penguin back in an age before the Internet.


And I adored that movie! Michelle Pfeiffer as Catwoman.... MEOW!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Geemont said:


> You're not alone. I have no interest either. I saw a preview and it looked like a special effects extravaganza, and I can skip that kind of stuff. In fact, the last comic book movie I saw had Danny Devito as the Penguin back in an age before the Internet.


Normally I'm kinda over the special effects movies myself, but these have been different, starting, I think, with Iron Man. They do have the special effects, but there's an actual story under them. I knew nothing about Marvel comics (or any other comics beyond Archie & Veronica) but it's been fun to watch these stories of the superheros unfold and build towards this movie.

And okay, I'll admit it - this doesn't hurt.... 









nor does this...









and for the sake of equal opportunity...


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

Meemo said:


> nor does this...


I'd say if I have one complaint about the movie, it is that there weren't enough shots like this.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> I'd say if I have one complaint about the movie, it is that there weren't enough shots like this.


Well dang  I haven't seen it yet. That's disheartening.... 

I did enjoy your "lessons learned" though.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

No fair, everybody goes to the movies but me!   Hubby and I are crossing our fingers we'll be able to get a babysitter so we can see this one while it's still playing but I dunno. We've kind of resigned ourselves to never seeing anything in theatre until our kids are grown up. *Sighs*


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

I so want to see this movie! My 6 year-old is pestering me and I'm not sure he's ready, although I hear it's only stylised violence, not gory. I think I'm already convinced he'll be OK. And if I wasn't, Meemo's post has definitely pushed me across the line


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You don't mean this _Avengers_, do you?


Those are my Avengers, too!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

And, for the record, I like the TV Avengers, as well.  Just not the movie starring Ralph Fiennes and Uma Thurman, which is too bad, because it could have been awesome.


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

For the record, Thor comes from Asgard!
And the actor who plays him comes from Australia.
Therefore, Asgard= Australia


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

TouchedByaKindle said:


> For the record, Thor comes from Asgard!
> And the actor who plays him comes from Australia.
> Therefore, Asgard= Australia


Hmmmm, Chris Hemsworth, Hugh Jackman, Eric Bana...

Yeah, totally agree.


----------

